# L'aquarium de ma copine pose problème



## gébébégé (26 Février 2008)

Depuis quelques jours, l'économiseur d'écran que ma copine a installé sur son iMac Intel refuse après un temps d'activité de laisser de nouveau la place à son bureau.

Comme elle aime les poissons, :rose: , je lui avait offert, l'année dernière, Marine Aquarium sur son iMac Intel 1, 83 GHz avec 1,5 Go. Il fonctionne sous Tiger qui est à jour

Or, depuis quelques temps, après un plus ou moins courte période d'activité, cet économiseur se fige au moment où elle veut retourner travailler sur son iMac et elle ne peut rien faire pour arrêter la boule multicolore de tourner.  :sleep: Sinon attendre une dizaine de minutes... :sleep: que l'image de fond laisse la place à son bureau
La réparation des autorisations ne donne rien de mieux.

Je voudrais éviter de lui faire casser son aquarium et de nous préparer une petite friture pour ce soir . 
Alors y a-t-il une plus rassurante solution ?


----------



## FataMorgana (26 Février 2008)

gébébégé a dit:


> Depuis quelques jours, l'économiseur d'écran que ma copine a installé sur son iMac Intel refuse après un temps d'activité de laisser de nouveau la place à son bureau.
> 
> Comme elle aime les poissons, :rose: , je lui avait offert, l'année dernière, Marine Aquarium sur son iMac Intel 1, 83 GHz avec 1,5 Go. Il fonctionne sous Tiger qui est à jour
> 
> ...



Il faut faire attention certains économiseurs d'écran concomme énormément de RAM 
A+


----------



## gébébégé (26 Février 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Il faut faire attention certains économiseurs d'écran concomme énormément de RAM
> A+


  
Avec 1,5 Go de RAM, c'est bon, non ?


----------



## FataMorgana (26 Février 2008)

gébébégé a dit:


> Avec 1,5 Go de RAM, c'est bon, non ?



Oui logiquement bien sûr. 
Mais je sais que l'une de mes collègues (nous travaillons sur des Macpro Biproc G5, 4Go de ram) avant un fond d'écran sur lequel ce dernier se remplissait d'eau et ou des poissons venaient nagé... Nous utilisons sa machine en ssh donc l'écran de vaille tourne et je peux te garantir que nous avons du lui demander de désinstaller ce fond d'écran car certains de nos calculs plantaient faute de ram... Donc ....
A+


----------



## gébébégé (26 Février 2008)

Je me demande si je dois manger du poisson cette semaine ?


----------



## FataMorgana (26 Février 2008)

gébébégé a dit:


> Je me demande si je dois manger du poisson cette semaine ?



Yop... mais séché de préférence... La flotte ça prend trop de RAM!
A+


----------



## gébébégé (26 Février 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Yop... mais séché de préférence... La flotte ça prend trop de RAM!
> A+




Et si je RAM ça va être la galère ! 

Ça sent le brûlé ou le frit, ici ?


----------



## FataMorgana (26 Février 2008)

gébébégé a dit:


> Et si je RAM ça va être la galère !
> 
> Ça sent le brûlé ou le frit, ici ?



Toujours avoir la RAM bien en main mon ami!! Sinon c'est le plantage assuré et là ça sent le poisson grillé!
Il fut donc RAMer intelligemment et manger du poisson séché..... 
Juste conlusion aqueuse!
Et pis un vrai aquarium c'est tout de même beaucoup plus joli!
A+


----------



## gébébégé (26 Février 2008)

Je viens de demander à ma copine d'enlever des poissons. Comme ça, FataMorgana, ils pourront mieux flotter et seront plus faciles à pêcher 

Enlever cet aquarium lui serait fatal car c'est le seul économiseur d'écran qui soit vivant, à son goût et, surtout, qui ne lui fait pas mal aux yeux.  
  
En effet, depuis très jeune, elle souffre de certaines difficultés oculaires et aime bien se reposer les yeux quand elle travaille trop longtemps sur un ordi. D'où mon idée de lui avoir offert un aquarium virtuel...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une autre suggestion ?


----------



## jicamac (29 Février 2008)

*Bonjour de jicamac

Voir le message suivant que j'ai posté le 19-02 :  screensaver 3D sur le bureau

le programme que j'ai acheté, il s'active quand je mets en veille et on peut aussi le mettre en fond d'écran.

j'ai une quarantaine de screensaver super : la nature, les fleurs, cascades, nuages, poissons de mer, algues, rivière, avec ou sans son, pas de blème avec imac intel "TIGER"

si cela peut vous plaire  il est gratuit pendant 15 jours je crois 

cordialement,  jicamac  
*


----------

